# ?

## sdef48

,        ,    .,     ,    -  ?  -         ?  -    ?    , -     ?  :Smilie:  , , .

----------


## sdef48

,     ?         ?

----------

?    ?

----------


## M_a_t_a_n_y_a

-?

----------


## Fraxine

> -?


  .

----------

, -    
    2,8  .         .           .

----------


## MaksimSimf

-          .       .     .   ,              .

----------


## .

> .     .


    ?   -,          . ,     https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/484635/

----------


## MaksimSimf

. .

----------


## sdef48

> -          .       .     .   ,              .


*MaksimSimf*,      ,  ,      ,  , ,  - .         -.       , (      ),        . .  ,    ,  . , ,   ,   ,   ""  . ,       ,   . , ,     -.   .       .

----------


## id490733714

.    .    . ,  ,         .

----------


## sdef48

*id490733714*,    ,   -   .    .     ,    - ,   .

----------

